# Problème clavier sans fil Apple



## len73 (10 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis un (très) heureux possesseur de MacPro 8 coeurs avec un clavier sans fil Apple depuis peu. Depuis quelques temps, le clavier ne répond pas au premier démarrage de la machine, malgré une action sur l'interrupteur du clavier.

Je suis donc contraint à redémarrer la machine pour que tout fonctionne normalement.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée/solution/piste sur ce problème ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

A+

Len


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai aussi un clavier avec le même problème mais il faut que j'attends une minute pour que tout fonctionne bien.
la solution est d'acheter un clavier avec fil.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir

Les claviers sans fil sont une plaie  .

Leur fonctionnement est soumis aux aléas des transmissions hertziennes (saturation de la bande, parasites) et de l'état des batteries, ainsi qu'aux facéties des sous-systèmes informatiques impliqués (adaptateur sans-fil, USB, hub éventuel). Bref, au premier pépin, ça ne marche plus :rateau: .

Sans compter que si l'on doit appuyer sur des touches au démarrage (avant le chargement du système qui le gère), pour quelque raison que ce soit (boot sur un autre volume, déverminage, diagnostic matériel, réinstallation du système, etc.), alors on est marron  !

J'ai toujours considéré ce type de matériel comme un gadget amusant, sans réelle nécessité :hein: . On peut très bien s'en servir comme clavier secondaire d'appoint, mais cela ne remplacera pas un clavier à fil  .

_Nb: vérifie les piles/batteries._


----------



## cameleone (10 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Sans compter que si l'on doit appuyer sur des touches au démarrage (avant le chargement du système qui le gère), pour quelque raison que ce soit (boot sur un autre volume, déverminage, diagnostic matériel, réinstallation du système, etc.), alors on est marron  !
> [/I]



Le clavier bluetooth Apple est reconnu dès le début de la séquence de démarrage...


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Mai 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Le clavier bluetooth Apple est reconnu dès le début de la séquence de démarrage...


Oui il semblerait en effet... Quoique d'après la doc Apple, il ne soit pas prévu de pouvoir réinitialiser la PRAM depuis une clavier sans fil... À vérifier.

Enfin, je suis peut-être mauvaise langue, ou j'ai un métro de retard, mais jusque récemment on ne comptait plus les utilisateurs qui devaient racheter un clavier à fil pour arriver à effectuer comme ils le souhaitaient les opérations spéciales au démarrage. Et pourtant, le Bluetooth est censé fonctionner depuis 2003 (à peu près) pour les adaptateurs internes.

Si ça marche maintenant, eh bien je dirais tant mieux. Mais la présence de ce fil indique que ce n'est pas encore totalement gagné.


(Dites, ça se voit tant que ça que je n'aime pas trop les claviers sans fils  ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui il semblerait en effet... Quoique d'après la doc Apple, il ne soit pas prévu de pouvoir réinitialiser la PRAM depuis une clavier sans fil... À vérifier.



S'il reconnais des séquences comme "pomme" "alt" "O" "F", ça demeure possible, mais pourquoi la reconnaîtrait-il s'il ne reconnais pas "pomme" "alt" "P" "R" ?

Concernant les claviers "sans fil", j'ai une approche légèrement plus nuancée que la tienne (on peut avoir un (ou des) clavier(s) sans fil, mais à condition d'en avoir au moins un avec fil à disposition), mais finalement assez proche quand même  Sans doute le prénom qui veut ça


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> S'il reconnais des séquences comme "pomme" "alt" "O" "F", ça demeure possible, mais pourquoi la reconnaîtrait-il s'il ne reconnais pas "pomme" "alt" "P" "R" ?


Je suis tombé sur des articles récents qui parlaient de l'impossibilité de faire Pomme+Alt+P+R sur les claviers sans fil, puis sur la doc Apple concernant les raccourcis dont la combinaison est justement absente. N'ayant pas (plus) de clavier sans fil, je ne suis pas en mesure de le vérifier.

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait se donner la peine d'essayer et de revenir écrire le résultat ici, je suis sûr que ça profiterait à beaucoup de monde.


----------



## cameleone (12 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait se donner la peine d'essayer et de revenir écrire le résultat ici, je suis sûr que ça profiterait à beaucoup de monde.



La flemme ce soir, mais promis je fais le test demain...


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait se donner la peine d'essayer et de revenir écrire le résultat ici, je suis sûr que ça profiterait à beaucoup de monde.



Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire une manip pré-OS avec un sans fil, si celui-çi n'est pas intégré !!! Donc, tout roule avec le BT intégré de mon Mini Intel, mais pas avec un dongle BT Dlink sur mon PM G4. Clavier testé: Apple (le blanc)

J'ai hésité à poster ici, puis j'ai finalement ouvert un autre fil, pour ne pas polluer.... J'ai également un problème de touche au démarrage, mais avec un clavier filiaire .... si vous passez par là, merci


----------



## len73 (12 Mai 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses...J'ai découvert en fait que j'étais trop pressé...car si j'attends 1-2 minutes après le démarrage, tout semble fonctionner correctement...



PA5CAL a dit:


> ...D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait se donner la peine d'essayer et de revenir écrire le résultat ici, je suis sûr que ça profiterait à beaucoup de monde.



Pas de soucis, je fais très volontiers ce test et je reposte ici dès ce soir...

A+

Len


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Mai 2008)

depuis le cd d'instalation, avec mon clavier sans fil apple, j'arrive très bien a démarer l'apple hardware test en appuyant sur la touche d , mais pas a mettre un mot de passe sans attendre une minute!


----------

